# Places to shoot in SF



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I just moved down to Spanish Fork. Just wondering if anyone on here knows some spots to shoot around town? Are there any indoor bow ranges? Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jakes or Humphreys is prolly yer closest places...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Jakes or Humphreys is prolly yer closest places...


Dang! Well there is always up on the mountain! Better scenery there anyways! I heard they were building one down here somewhere but it must not be done yet.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Brand new range in lake shore. Stick flipper archery. Grand opening is the 28th I believe


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

A-Weezy said:


> Brand new range in lake shore. Stick flipper archery. Grand opening is the 28th I believe


Sweet! 8)


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Any contact info for that Stick Flipper Archery?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Dannyboy said:


> Any contact info for that Stick Flipper Archery?


stickflipperclub.com


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

So I went to this stick flipper range and it looked real nice, they are not doing memberships just league shoots and $10 for range time. Not what I was lookin for but good for league participants.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, we went down also, $10.00 for 5 of us to shoot each time adds up way to much for a family, we were excited to finally have a place to shoot again, but unless they come up with some family rates or something that's to rich for our blood. I understand it takes money to put things together and buy all the targets and such, not saying they aren't justified, we just want somewhere to shoot indoors, leagues are not our thing. It sure will be a great place to shoot though. Maybe we will hit it every now and again. But for now, we'll just shoot in the cold back yard.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

$10 each that is, sorry I not that big of tight wad! Nice place to shoot though, I hate to go without all my kids though its much funner that way, plus I would feel bad to leave them home, they enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Iceman i feel your pain. I just want a place to shoot, not to compete. But $10 a trip can build up real fast and become "not worth it" i hope they come up with something else. Maybe a discount if you bring your own targt or something. If they had something cheaper i would be there twice a week.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ten bucks a trip per person is a waste of money! Look into any archery club in this state and you can get a membership for under 175 a year for family membership. This will allow you to shoot pretty much any time of day 7 days a week. 

If I had to pay that rate it would cost me more than a hundred bucks a week to shoot. Ya its a rip off! I live in lehi and will drive past it 20 minutes three to four times a week.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

They all seem like great guys putting this together, I think because it is still in the
Beginning stage there just not quite sure how to run things. They never thought off a family rate yet, I think they will finally get there though I really don't think there out to rip anyone off, they have a great facility but still getting the bugs worked out, I just hope they can offer some affordable rates, with 5 off us shooting each time, I think we'll just have to do with out till we can shoot our own target outside, I was excited to have a place to shoot again. I wish we still had the old Blackhawk club around, now that was a great bunch off guys to shoot with


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

My brother in law setup their website. He was saying they have a membership price and he thought it was around $150 a year. I could be wrong though. That seems better than 10/per visit.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I asked when i was there about a memberships and they said they didn't have one yet.


----------

